# First Soil Test - Zoysia - patched sod 4 weeks ago



## Kbro (Jul 11, 2019)

Looking for some recommendations on fertilizer to use. 
My lawn is around 1200 sq feet.
New sod was installed 4 weeks ago - covering 750 sf.

I've never done my own fertilizing, so I'll take all the advice i can get.

Should I go with 15lbs of 10-10-10 for the initial application now or possibly something with lower N?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I'd suggest you go with their suggestion of using a triple NPK (10-10-10, but surface applied). It'll be the most convenient. Apply any N containing fertilizer a week or two prior to lime to reduce volatilization of N.


----------



## Kbro (Jul 11, 2019)

Thanks @Ridgerunner . Saved me from asking another question about when to apply the lime.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Best time is prior to when the turf is dormant or is dormant. Fall and early Spring to avoid the grass from going yellow. Break that 70# into two 35 # apps.


----------



## Kbro (Jul 11, 2019)

It doesn't seem that the bags of 10-10-10 I'm seeing is 'marketed' for lawns. I'm a little hesitant without knowing if it's slow release or not. I already have a bag of 
- Scotts Turf Builder3-lb 1000-sq ft 24-25-4 Lawn Starter 
Thinking about using this first and then follow up with some kind of high potassium application (will need to research what's out there). Does this sound like a good approach?
Or is there a particular brand or type of 10-10-10 to look for? And any recommendation on fast vs slow release?


----------

